# CPT code for Exc of peritoneal cystic mass?



## asasands (Jun 7, 2012)

What cpt code is for excision of a peritoneal cystic mass?

Thanks


----------



## koatsj (Jun 7, 2012)

Look at 49203-49205


----------

